# duplicate cuts



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I was inspired this afternoon, perhaps it was the four hot-n-now doughnuts from KrispyKreme. I am making three keepsake boxes and they have an arch at the bottom. I had planed to use doublesided tape to hold them, and since I had already cut the grooves for bottom I saw that if I used a spline to join them they could only move in one direction, painters tape held them from sliding in the other. I hope the pictures clear up the confusion.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I am more confused now, but...*

After seeing the photos, I think I get what you were saying about the spline. The spline allows you to stack 2 together and then run the router on both. The painters tape keep them from sliding laterally ... right? :blink:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes that is correct, it worked really well. and doughnuts are good woodworking fuel.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Donuts accompanied by plenty of coffee ;-)

And good idea, too. Thanks for sharing your zen moment lol


----------



## ShedHead (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey GROOVY,

Neat little idea, thanks for the share. And yes have to agree with the lads, Donuts & Coffee all the way...


----------

